# Zombie loop devices

## orionbelt

Hello savvies,

Upon noticing this on my system:

```
% losetup -f

/dev/loop/3

```

I wondered who owns loops 0, 1 and 2:

```
% losetup -a

% ps x | grep loop

22381 ?        S<     0:00 [loop0]

22408 ?        S<     0:00 [loop1]

22565 ?        S<     0:00 [loop2]

% lsof -R |grep loop

loop0     22381     2       root  cwd       DIR                8,3      4096          2 /

loop0     22381     2       root  rtd       DIR                8,3      4096          2 /

loop0     22381     2       root  txt   unknown                                         /proc/22381/exe

loop1     22408     2       root  cwd       DIR                8,3      4096          2 /

loop1     22408     2       root  rtd       DIR                8,3      4096          2 /

loop1     22408     2       root  txt   unknown                                         /proc/22408/exe

loop2     22565     2       root  cwd       DIR                8,3      4096          2 /

loop2     22565     2       root  rtd       DIR                8,3      4096          2 /

loop2     22565     2       root  txt   unknown                                         /proc/22565/exe

```

All commands were executed as root.

Any idea who owns loops 0-2 and/or how i may get them back?

Thanks!  :Smile: 

EDIT:

And also:

```
% losetup -d /dev/loop/0 /dev/loop/1 /dev/loop/2

loop: can't delete device /dev/loop/0: No such file or directory

loop: can't delete device /dev/loop/1: No such file or directory

loop: can't delete device /dev/loop/2: No such file or directory

```

----------

